# Max....Wayne, NJ shelter dog......PTS



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I guess some of you had been following my threads about Max, a special needs GR mix whose family had to surrender him after they were flooded out of their rental during the floods of last spring. 
Anyway, on Fri, Max had seizures on and off for 2 hours and never really recovered to a "normal" state as he was either in an agitated state, or rigid staring at the ceiling.
The shelter did all they could for him with meds for seizures, meds for his lyme and meds for his joint stiffness. 
In reality, the odds were stacked against him with the seizures and then the newest issue, biting. 
I guess overall, not only did his body fail him but perhaps so did the humans............
In the grand scheme of things you win some and you loose some. 
Loosing sucks.
Attached are 2 images of Max, when I first met him and my last image of him when I last saw him last week. 
Max was released from his tormented body Monday morning.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Rest in Peace swe Max. I for one am so sorry humans disappointed you so. Your story has broken my heart.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

So so sad.....


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Blesss that dear boy. Now he is at peace and sound of body and mind.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Run fast and free Max.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for Max and for you Bill. I wish he and you could have found him a loving home that could deal with his issues - both emotional and physical.

Yep - losing one sucks and it hurts really badly.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Very sad.  Rest in Peace Max. I hope you're having fun now.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
If you wait for me I'll be honored to take you across The Bridge.
Ko Aloha Makamae E Ipo ~ Sweetheart, you are so precious.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Rest in peace, sweet Max. Free from seizures and free from fear.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Rest in Peace Max. We will all give you lots of hugs and kisses when we meet at the bridge. Until then play and run free of your pain and fear with my Beau. My heart goes out to you Bill, I know you tried everything you could to get him out.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Thank you for trying to help tis poor boy.

RIP Max


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> I know you tried everything you could to get him out.


=======================================================
I know, but now I'm finding myself second guessing that maybe I could have done more......don't know........and at the same time I didn't want to overstep my bounds.....but for now I'm really bummed out although I saw a "sign" on the way to work tonight.....

I'll share later or tomorrow after I upload the picture I took.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Godspeed Max.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

May Max now rest in peace.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Run free Max, free from your earthly problems, play with your new friends and sleep softly at night


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I am very sorry to read about Max. RIP.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

I am so very sorry to hear about Max-you REALLY TRIED. 

God Bless You for that and Godspeed, Max.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

So anyway.....as I was driving to one of my sites late yesterday afternoon, something unusually bright in the sky caught my attention. 
It was the sun reflecting off the ice crystals in the cirus clouds. 
Now usually they're just a bright white blob with a bit of color, but this one was predominantly.......GOLD. 
Oh, and the name of this phenomena?............SUN DOGS.....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Just letting you know he had arrived safe at The Bridge and was healthy once again.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

What a poor, tormented soul. I pray that he finds healing. 

Please be comforted in knowing that you tried your best, and that is all that anybody can offer.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a beautiful boy Max was. I wish we could save them all. RIP Max.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

Like Steve said, Mas was sending you a sign that he is at the Rainbow Bridge, playing with all of our beloved pets!


----------



## jm2013 (Oct 15, 2020)

WLR said:


> I guess some of you had been following my threads about Max, a special needs GR mix whose family had to surrender him after they were flooded out of their rental during the floods of last spring.
> Anyway, on Fri, Max had seizures on and off for 2 hours and never really recovered to a "normal" state as he was either in an agitated state, or rigid staring at the ceiling.
> The shelter did all they could for him with meds for seizures, meds for his lyme and meds for his joint stiffness.
> In reality, the odds were stacked against him with the seizures and then the newest issue, biting.
> ...


Hi, 

Thank you for this post. I was 12 when we surrendered Max, he had suffered from seizures only rarely when he was with our family, but he was the kindest dog and so in-tune with the emotions of the humans around him. Max had been staying at the shelter when our home was flooded. We were basically homeless at the time living out of a hotel without knowing when we would be able to return home given the extensive flood damage to our house, and had to make a really tough decision to surrender him so that he could get the care he needed. I am so sad to read that Max was never adopted by a loving family. I wish we had been in a better position to care for him. 

I remember looking up his photo on the shelter's site a few weeks after surrendering him and just hoping someone else would love him as much as we had. I tried seeing if that image was available somewhere tonight and stumbled upon this thread. It breaks my heart to know he spent the rest of his life in a shelter without a family, without us, but I am thankful to you for providing closure through this thread.


----------

